# A first in our pond



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Our pond is exactly one year old this weekend and look what appeared ... 













john


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

What a beautiful pond...and a beautiful picture, too. Happy Pond Anniversary! 
SandyR


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a great weekend around the Canadian and Western Maryland railroad pond as well. 
























The close up is of the lily you can just see in the centre right of the pond.

Hope you enjoy them. 
Robert


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Both look really great!!!  
Toad


----------

